# Fishing bayou grande



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Does anyone here fish that area? I need some advise not asking for your honey holes. Will the reds move up in there? Any advise is greatly welcomed
Thanks

Chris


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, I used to kayak fish all the time in Bayou Grande - If you launch at Navy Point, paddle south to the bridge and throw lures towards the shore on the way and bring 'em back in - work that shoreline into deeper water - the trout are there. I like to use Mirrolures and Bomber mullet. Jigs work, too. It's probably the perfect time of year to be fishing that area, plus it's real close to the boat launch, hence easy access.


----------



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

I've fished the other end near bill dixon park down to the bridge a coupke of weeks back. Most of the redfish and trout that I caught were at or near the channel in about 4 to 6 foot. I used gulp new penny but the doa natural with little to no weight produced some nice slot reds. I've never fished under the bridge at the base.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks, ihavnt gone far up there, never see ppl fishing up there. We fish between the bridge and bay alot. GF feels safe there


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

there is no fish in bayou grande haha


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

I have fished it quite a few times. From Mac's marina up into the narrows, but did not find it productive at all. Biggest trout ever was at soldiers creek and it was a 19". Caught more down from Navy point to the bridge.


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

I used to live in Navy point and fish Bayou Grande. overall for the last 15 yrs its been horrible. If you can locate some deep holes around the max marina area it can be a red magnet. Trout can be ok on sandy dropoffs some being near the powerline areas. I had a friend who caught an 8 lb trout a few yrs back in the muddy creeks to the far west in the pleasant grove area.


----------

